# Un "top" per la scheda video

## riverdragon

Ultimamente noto che il sensore di temperatura della scheda video riporta valori molto alti, sicuramente superiori a quanto ero abituato. Oggi guardando un filmato ha toccato i 69 gradi, e anche a riposo difficilmente scende sotto i 60.

Mi piacerebbe capire cosa fa alzare così tanto la temperatura; di recente ho aperto il fondo del portatile e ho dato una bella pulita; l'operazione ha giovato al processore ma non alla scheda video stessa. Ho il kernel 2.6.29 e i driver nvidia 180.29.

Quindi, esiste un modo di controllare chi fa lavorare la scheda video e quanto?

----------

## viralex

beh si anche la mia sta sui 70-75 ho una nvidia 8400 su un portatile dell 1310..

ho staccato compiz, tanto metacity & co è più che gradevole e veloce.

abilitando vdpau o come si chiama la situazione migliora?

con i video in hd l'utilizzo della cpu diminuisce ma il carico alla gpu?

----------

## darkmanPPT

chiedo scusa, ma mi interessa: come si fa a vedere la temperatura della GPU?

```

cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

```

mi da la temperatura della CPU, ma la GPU dove la trovo?

ps: non possiedo una scheda video nvidia (con google trovo la risposta solo per le schede nvidia). Possiedo una ATI ed uso i driver open source.

----------

## viralex

ah io l'ho semplicemente letta dal pannello di config nvidia "nvidia-settings"

però immagino che si possa trovare da qualche parte in proc

----------

## riverdragon

 *viralex wrote:*   

> beh si anche la mia sta sui 70-75 ho una nvidia 8400 su un portatile dell 1310..

 Mi sembra parecchio. La mia è una scheda mobile, e nemmeno tanto tempo fa rimaneva molto più fresca, senza problemi sotto i 50 gradi. Ora, anche senza far nulla, sta a malapena sotto i 60; è spesso una decina di gradi sopra alla temperatura della CPU.

Appena recupero un cd di xp provo a riflashare il bios, a mali estremi ho trovato una heatpipe su ebay, proverò con quella.

 *Quote:*   

> abilitando vdpau o come si chiama la situazione migliora?

 L'ho abilitato ma se non sbaglio sulle serie 7 non funziona, dovrebbe partire almeno dalle serie 8; il filmato comunque non era in hd.

Anche io leggo la temperatura della gpu grazie ai driver nvidia, l'applet per gnome sensors-applet è in grado di leggere tale valore.

----------

